# Can't decide...suggestions



## blhowes (Aug 11, 2006)

We're going on vacation M-F of next week. Assuming from time-to-time there'll be some free time to just sit back and relax, I thought I'd bring along an mp3 sermon series to listen to. I went to sermonaudio.com to try and find something good to listen to, but nothing 'jumped out at me'.

Anybody have any suggestions of a good sermon series you've listened to lately that you could recommend? I'm thinking less along the lines of trying to learn anything new (giving my mind a vacation as well) and more along the lines of "Be still, and know that I am God" and "Restore unto me the joy of thy salvation".

Suggestions?


----------



## crhoades (Aug 11, 2006)

Joel Beeke's sermons on the Heidleberg Catechism come to mind. Sinclair Ferguson wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tim Worrell 
Steven Dilday


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> Tim Worrell
> Steven Dilday


----------



## blhowes (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank-you for your recommendations. I ended up selecting several sermons from each guy. Now I'm all set to start the vacation...

*Beeke*
Jesus' Tomb is Empty
Jesus Christ is Wonderful
The Tears of Jesus

*Dilday*
Baptism of Jesus Christ
The True Light
The Word Made Flesh

*Ferguson*
Acquitted Through Faith
The Christian's Great Ambition
Go Free

*Worrell*
The First Sayings of Christ on the Cross
The Second Sayings of Christ on the Cross
The Third Sayings of Christ on the Cross
The Fourth Sayings of Christ on the Cross
The Sixth Sayings of Christ on the Cross
The Seventh Sayings of Christ on the Cross

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## crhoades (Aug 11, 2006)

Let us know how they ministered to you when you're back.


----------

